# Canik55 TP9



## SYclops (Jan 3, 2015)

I decided to do a Mandrake Kryptek paint job on my Canik tp9. I like ho wit came out!


----------



## dirtygary (Oct 5, 2016)

I just bought a Canik TP9 SF Elite and love it. What a fantastic gun.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SYclops said:


> I decided to do a Mandrake Kryptek paint job on my Canik tp9. I like ho wit came out!
> View attachment 1040
> 
> View attachment 1041


ICK!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

See how it works for you. 
If it works for you , it works fir me. 
The durability of the grip might be suspect, we'll see. 
Nice to see people loving their guns. 
If The pattern is cool for you, it's ok with me. 
Good work


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

dirtygary said:


> I just bought a Canik TP9 SF Elite and love it. What a fantastic gun.


I only know it's a Turkish Gun, but I like the outside slide design for racking purposes.
Seems to be a great alternative, the recessed spot for rackability instead of
Using the serrations.
Not sure if the other side is a match.
Gotta check one out, next trip to the lgs


----------



## dirtygary (Oct 5, 2016)

I bought early fall, but I paid an overinflated price of $359. Quality is anything one would expect from any of the big names normally bought in the U.S.. (excellent) costing twice as much.

I'm really impressed with many of the Turkish gun manufacturers. I have a SAR (Sarmilmaz) B6P Compact. There is a full size as well. Uses CZ75 magazines. I paid $240 several years ago.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Doesn't sound like an overinflated price. 
I personally don't have a certain time frame to determine a quality gun, but it's not an overnight process. 
Good luck , they're getting good reviews


----------



## Clingun (Jan 5, 2021)

dirtygary said:


> I just bought a Canik TP9 SF Elite and love it. What a fantastic gun.


I plan on getting this one this year, just asking if you have any slightly bad reviews about TP9 SF? Any would be really appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Clingun said:


> I plan on getting this one this year, just asking if you have any slightly bad reviews about TP9 SF? Any would be really appreciated. Thanks.


Don't do it, you have Glock 19, stay with quality. I've seen the internals, cheap looking imo, canik , it's your choice. Budget gun, like a Taurus


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Clingun said:


> I plan on getting this one this year, just asking if you have any slightly bad reviews about TP9 SF? Any would be really appreciated. Thanks.


Give it a shot, there are plenty of great reviews, like all guns there are the negative and the positive. 
Go for it, These clones will come out firing very well. 
I truly don't know enough about them.


----------



## dirtygary (Oct 5, 2016)

I have "several" 9mms and two Turkish. The Turkish guns are reliable and accurate and used by European police and military and produced in some of the most modern factories in the world. For the price they can't be beat. Go ahead and pay the inflated prices to get a "non clone", but all you will be doing is paying more. 
I understand the main reason they are lower cost is because they are trying to break into the tough U.S. firearm market.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

dirtygary said:


> I have "several" 9mms and two Turkish. The Turkish guns are reliable and accurate and used by European police and military and produced in some of the most modern factories in the world. For the price they can't be beat. Go ahead and pay the inflated prices to get a "non clone", but all you will be doing is paying more.
> I understand the main reason they are lower cost is because they are trying to break into the tough U.S. firearm market.


I only seen the philpino police using the canik, do you have a link I can access. 
I was just looking at the CANIKS not to long ago , I was interested, and they were close to 800$.
Thanks


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

dirtygary said:


> I have "several" 9mms and two Turkish. The Turkish guns are reliable and accurate and used by European police and military and produced in some of the most modern factories in the world. For the price they can't be beat. Go ahead and pay the inflated prices to get a "non clone", but all you will be doing is paying more.
> I understand the main reason they are lower cost is because they are trying to break into the tough U.S. firearm market.


I dont Know about the low cost, but it's becoming very popular, 
Worth a look imo, 
I don't like when I hear the best gun for the money or budget minded. 
It minimizes the gun if it's a quality gun, does that make sense.


----------



## Budlight_909 (Aug 31, 2020)

dirtygary said:


> I bought early fall, but I paid an overinflated price of $359. Quality is anything one would expect from any of the big names normally bought in the U.S.. (excellent) costing twice as much.
> 
> I'm really impressed with many of the Turkish gun manufacturers. I have a SAR (Sarmilmaz) B6P Compact. There is a full size as well. Uses CZ75 magazines. I paid $240 several years ago.


any opinion(s) on the Tisas 1911..??

here they sell for about $425. (depending on which model is available, maybe a bit more)

i have 1911's now, just wondering about the Tisas.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Speaking of the Canik, my older brother has a new TP9SF. I believe it was $320+- shipped from Buds' Guns.
It is not anywhere near the ILK of Taurus.


pic said:


> , it's your choice. Budget gun, like a Taurus


So far no issues other than trying to find magazines.
He shoots it well (if not too often) and I think it will serve him well.
The one thing I hate about that gun is that I gave my Bro 100 rounds of 9mm that I am struggling to replace.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Goldwing said:


> Speaking of the Canik, my older brother has a new TP9SF. I believe it was $320+- shipped from Buds' Guns.
> It is not anywhere near the ILK of Taurus.
> 
> So far no issues other than trying to find magazines.
> ...


I looked hard , the canik is getting very popular, very quickly. 
The one negative that keeps repeating itself is the decocker. 
Not sure if all CANIKS come with a decocker


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Budlight_909 said:


> any opinion(s) on the Tisas 1911..??
> 
> here they sell for about $425. (depending on which model is available, maybe a bit more)
> 
> i have 1911's now, just wondering about the Tisas.


Reminds me of my series 70 ,,I let get away, it's another Turkish Gun, lol.
Great reviews. Hickok45 is TURKISH, lol.


----------



## dirtygary (Oct 5, 2016)

pic said:


> I looked hard , the canik is getting very popular, very quickly.
> The one negative that keeps repeating itself is the decocker.
> Not sure if all CANIKS come with a decocker


There are Canik models with a decocker, the TP9 SF Elite does not have one. It is strictly single action, but there are models that are double action as well. What I like is that to reset the striker all you need to do it pull back the slide about 1/3 inch.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

dirtygary said:


> There are Canik models with a decocker, the TP9 SF Elite does not have one. It is strictly single action, but there are models that are double action as well. What I like is that to reset the striker all you need to do it pull back the slide about 1/3 inch.


1/3 inch will reset the firing spring ? 
I was assuming you had to eject the round. 
You're the canik owner, I'll have to check it out. That would be a great feature


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

pic said:


> That would be a great feature


Try it on your Glock. Canik probably copied it from Glocks' design.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Goldwing said:


> Try it on your Glock. Canik probably copied it from Glocks' design.


I'll start chambering my pocket Glock, I'm excited. 
Can't wait to get at it. 
Shoulder surgery early in the morning , fun , fun, lol.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

pic said:


> Shoulder surgery early in the morning , fun , fun, lol.


I am three weeks out of having my left knee scoped. I am starting to believe the surgeons' statement that "It all went very well."
I DID not believe it two weeks ago.
Good luck on the surgery Pic!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

pic said:


> I'll start chambering my pocket Glock, I'm excited.


I said nothing regarding mode of carry. I referred to dryfire practice.
I use a Laserlyte dummy cartridge and the reset is minimal. I have not felt the need to measure it.
BTW, they changed my check-in for surgery from 10:00 a.m. to 5:50a.m. the night prior........
Mox nix I didn't sleep anyway.
Godspeed tomorrow.


----------



## Clingun (Jan 5, 2021)

pic said:


> Give it a shot, there are plenty of great reviews, like all guns there are the negative and the positive.
> Go for it, These clones will come out firing very well.
> I truly don't know enough about them.


I think so too! Thanks!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Goldwing said:


> I said nothing regarding mode of carry. I referred to dryfire practice.
> I use a Laserlyte dummy cartridge and the reset is minimal. I have not felt the need to measure it.
> BTW, they changed my check-in for surgery from 10:00 a.m. to 5:50a.m. the night prior........
> Mox nix I didn't sleep anyway.
> Godspeed tomorrow.


First in line, in and out,lol. 
Sometimes those later surgery times can be a real hassle, laying all prepped up, IV. 
thank you


----------



## dirtygary (Oct 5, 2016)

pic said:


> 1/3 inch will reset the firing spring ?
> I was assuming you had to eject the round.
> You're the canik owner, I'll have to check it out. That would be a great feature


I'm certain. I am using it with a laser bullet targeting system (iTargetPro) and after each shot all I have to do is barely pull back the slide. Also great if you want to dryfire.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

i don't know what I was thinking,,, I don't believe it can be done with a live round in a Glock. Dry fire n dummy rounds unless you have the decocker.

I think,


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

dirtygary said:


> There are Canik models with a decocker, the TP9 SF Elite does not have one. It is strictly single action, but there are models that are double action as well. What I like is that to reset the striker all you need to do it pull back the slide about 1/3 inch.


Been looking hard at the DA version. 
Haven't held one yet, any thoughts? 
Thanks


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Goldwing said:


> Try it on your Glock. Canik probably copied it from Glocks' design.


DO NOT TRY THAT WITH A Glock. Glocks decocker is the trigger, so....decocking with a loaded chamber is actually firing. Decocking a Canik with a decocker is actually decocking. to reset the striker only a short cycle of the slide would be required, not requiring ejecting a live round.

The TP9 series pistols are copies of Walther designs. The original, TP9 was basically a direct copy of the Walther P99AS (DA/SA with decocker). Pretty sure but can't prove, that Walther wasn't happy with how close of a copy it was and there was a re-design. They came out with the TP9SA which was more of a copy of the PPQ (Single action, fully staged striker) but still had a decocker. (The thinking was explained as a safe way to decock a striker fired pistol for disassembly without having to pull the trigger, in the event someone screwed up and still had a round in the chamber. ). But YouTube reviewers did the "what if" exercise and decided the decocker was a liability if it got accidentally depressed in a life or death struggle. (No citations of accidental decocking have been noted). So many folks decided based on Youtub3 wisdom that Gun owners were too stupid to handle a decocker on a single action, and would die in droves during street attacks at a greater rate than negligent discharges from not adequately unloading and verifying an empty chamber from the more common occurrence of cleaning a firearm.

The TP9V2 came out which was a redesigned version of the DA/SA pistol, but with different mags that were compatible with the SA. Canik then resigned the SA and introduced the TP9SF which deleted the decocker but still featured the crisp, short travel and short reset similar to the Walther PPQ.

a final redesign was done on the double action version which featured dovetailed sights instead of sights similar to CZ. And Canik has made compact versions of the single action pistol as well as long slide competition versions of the single action.

I own a TP9SA which has the decocker which I bought on a whim to have as an ammo testing mule, so i didn't blow up a pistol I liked. It has run everything I have fed it for over 3,000 rounds with the onl6 failures being ammo related (light handloads, too light to cycle it, and a couple primer failures that didn't fire on second strike (another spot on the range, where that short slide striker reset is handy).

I then saw a used TP9V2 that was priced at $250 and looked as though it l8kely only had a few boxes of ammo run through it before someon3 traded it in. (Likely that a gun snob told them it was garbage or they didn't uNader stand or like the Walther style DA SA trigger. Lots of folks didn't understand the intent P99AS trigger design.)
I bought it because I hadn't been able to find a Walther P99AS. It too has run flawlessly (I don't test handloads in it, and haven't experienced a single failure to feed fire or eject in over 2k rounds).

reliability issues I have seen reported on gun forums were mostly centered around some pistols which were possibly oversprung and folks were trying to run light competition loads in them. The pistols are designed to run NATO spec ammo which is a bit on the warm side. Century arms and Canik were offering recoil spring replacement to owners who experienced these problems and it seems subsequent runs featured slightly lighter recoil springs.

I did eventually find a Walther P99AS and have compared it side by side with my Canik. indeed, the Walther internals display better polishing on working surfaces. But some internals would likely interchange. The metal finish on Walther is a Tennifer, vs. the Cerakote over phosphate of the Canik. (Canik finishes are not as durable).


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SSGN_Doc said:


> DO NOT TRY THAT WITH A Glock. Glocks decocker is the trigger, so....decocking with a loaded chamber is actually firing.


I specifically stated that this was not regarding mode of carry but just about resetting the striker for dry fire practice with a dummy laser cartridge in the chamber.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SSGN_Doc said:


> DO NOT TRY THAT WITH A Glock. Glocks decocker is the trigger, so....decocking with a loaded chamber is actually firing. Decocking a Canik with a decocker is actually decocking. to reset the striker only a short cycle of the slide would be required, not requiring ejecting a live round.
> 
> The TP9 series pistols are copies of Walther designs. The original, TP9 was basically a direct copy of the Walther P99AS (DA/SA with decocker). Pretty sure but can't prove, that Walther wasn't happy with how close of a copy it was and there was a re-design. They came out with the TP9SA which was more of a copy of the PPQ (Single action, fully staged striker) but still had a decocker. (The thinking was explained as a safe way to decock a striker fired pistol for disassembly without having to pull the trigger, in the event someone screwed up and still had a round in the chamber. ). But YouTube reviewers did the "what if" exercise and decided the decocker was a liability if it got accidentally depressed in a life or death struggle. (No citations of accidental decocking have been noted). So many folks decided based on Youtub3 wisdom that Gun owners were too stupid to handle a decocker on a single action, and would die in droves during street attacks at a greater rate than negligent discharges from not adequately unloading and verifying an empty chamber from the more common occurrence of cleaning a firearm.
> 
> ...


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Great info, I've been doing some research, it's as you say. 
I remember when you picked up your canik,
Thank you


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Goldwing said:


> I specifically stated that this was not regarding mode of carry but just about resetting the striker for dry fire practice with a dummy laser cartridge in the chamber.


Missed that.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SSGN_Doc said:


> DO NOT TRY THAT WITH A Glock. Glocks decocker is the trigger, so....decocking with a loaded chamber is actually firing. Decocking a Canik with a decocker is actually decocking. to reset the striker only a short cycle of the slide would be required, not requiring ejecting a live round.
> 
> The TP9 series pistols are copies of Walther designs. The original, TP9 was basically a direct copy of the Walther P99AS (DA/SA with decocker). Pretty sure but can't prove, that Walther wasn't happy with how close of a copy it was and there was a re-design. They came out with the TP9SA which was more of a copy of the PPQ (Single action, fully staged striker) but still had a decocker. (The thinking was explained as a safe way to decock a striker fired pistol for disassembly without having to pull the trigger, in the event someone screwed up and still had a round in the chamber. ). But YouTube reviewers did the "what if" exercise and decided the decocker was a liability if it got accidentally depressed in a life or death struggle. (No citations of accidental decocking have been noted). So many folks decided based on Youtub3 wisdom that Gun owners were too stupid to handle a decocker on a single action, and would die in droves during street attacks at a greater rate than negligent discharges from not adequately unloading and verifying an empty chamber from the more common occurrence of cleaning a firearm.
> 
> ...


Been looking at the walther online (AS) , 
Next step is to actually hold the guns. 
Triggers look different, couple other features are different.
Appreciate the info.
Walther is not exclusive to German made anymore.
Bought a bad ppk 380 back in the 80s. When they first switched over to American factories.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

pic said:


> Been looking at the walther online (AS) ,
> Next step is to actually hold the guns.
> Triggers look different, couple other features are different.
> Appreciate the info.
> ...


The P99AS full size is still only made in Ulm, Germany. Walther only trickles them into the US, because Americans like race triggers instead of defensive triggers. This can make finding them a bit more difficult. The P99 compact or subcompact is made at Walther USA. (Walther got hit with some bad reputation, with their partnership with S&W and the "Walthers" that S&W built initially.)


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SSGN_Doc said:


> The P99AS full size is still only made in Ulm, Germany. Walther only trickles them into the US, because Americans like race triggers instead of defensive triggers. This can make finding them a bit more difficult. The P99 compact or subcompact is made at Walther USA. (Walther got hit with some bad reputation, with their partnership with S&W and the "Walthers" that S&W built initially.)


Thank you, 
That's great to know. 
I'm gonna call today my local lgs.
I'm in Florida , still keep property in upstate ny ( Great Lakes area ) )daughter, grandkids , brothers, friends, 
my lgs in ( florida ) florida gun exchange is a very big store. 
Guess I'll have to put my hands on the guns. Before I pull the trigger, the wallet trigger. 
Lol


----------

